# Human flight! Must see!!!!



## panta dokimazete (Sep 13, 2008)

[video=youtube;TAR9nTI5WdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAR9nTI5WdM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Augusta (Sep 13, 2008)

Owie!!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Seb (Sep 13, 2008)

That was so shocking I didn't believe it at first. After looking at it frame by frame, I'm convinced.

Poor guy, that had to hurt.


----------

